# Where can I get a Madan brush?



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I want to be sure that I get the "real" thing. Where is a good place to order one from?

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A bow customer and member on Yorkie Talk sells authentic Madan brushes for $16 each. Jenny's email is [email protected]. 

Tell her Ladysmom sent you.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 2 2009, 12:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835967


> A bow customer and member on Yorkie Talk sells authentic Madan brushes for $16 each. Jenny's email is [email protected].
> 
> Tell her Ladysmom sent you. [/B]


Thank You!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i think i paid $10 at http://www.ragtak.com/ but i ordered 4 i believe so she gave me the discount


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

I just received my Madan brush from Jen. I highly recommend her. She included a free bow and some bands, as well.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I just bought a purple Maden brush and love it!! I bought it from Need's and Desire's


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

*Madan oblongs*



Ladysmom said:


> A bow customer and member on Yorkie Talk sells authentic Madan brushes for $16 each. Jenny's email is [email protected].
> 
> Tell her Ladysmom sent you.


Ok, bought a pink oblong from Jenny... it is light pink and soft. However, I've seen the dark pink one as well. Anyone know the difference? 

Karla~N~Girlz


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

maltsnme said:


> Ok, bought a pink oblong from Jenny... it is light pink and soft. However, I've seen the dark pink one as well. Anyone know the difference?
> 
> Karla~N~Girlz


Karla it's softness of the brush. Here is a breakdown of each color

Dog Show Products Co., Ltd.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

wooflife said:


> Karla it's softness of the brush. Here is a breakdown of each color
> 
> Dog Show Products Co., Ltd.


well, the light pink one is, but my question was, what is the difference between the hot (dark) pink one and the light pink one?

Madan Pin Brush: Pink Narrow Pocket Size (Medium Soft) this is the dark one

http://www.toplinepet.com/ scroll down to oblong pink brush and see how light it is?

so, what is the difference between the two? I've emailed Wayne, maybe I'll get an answer from him, since his site hosts the hot pink one. sorta strange 

Karla~N~Girlz


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

To me it looks like the same brush just that one picture had different lighting so the color looks darker. 

Definately interested in whether there is a difference though so please post the response. I have and oval pink madan brush and I prefer the oblong shape so I need to order another one.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

wooflife said:


> To me it looks like the same brush just that one picture had different lighting so the color looks darker.
> 
> Definately interested in whether there is a difference though so please post the response. I have and oval pink madan brush and I prefer the oblong shape so I need to order another one.


That could VERY well be ) I certainly will, if I find anything out 

Karla~N~Girlz


----------

